# Built or bought anything?



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

SO has anyone built or bought any new toys this winter? I just finished my dodge power ram... few minor things and shes ready for the beach.:fishing:


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

details/pics?


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=30535741&id=1563900164


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 18, 2010)

*2005 Jeep Liberty*

Hello, New to the site, my 1st post. I very recently swapped my 2007 Kia Sorento 4X4 with 23k miles for a 2005 Jeep Liberty "Renegade". Automatic Trans, 47k miles with a clean Auto Check. Havent taken it to the beach yet. Looking forward to it. Read something odd a few weeks back regarding a Liberty 4x4, either the Sport or the Limited. They said its not meant for riding on sand. Doing so Ruined their Gear Box & Transmission???? Can this be true? Has anyone see any Jeep Libertys on the beach? I thought the Renegade would be perfect for this.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Lynn - looks like fun!

I just ordered a front end hitch for my tundra, should be here next week


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

(robinhood) i have seen all kinds of jeeps on the beach. IF you have a slight worry about the gear box and tranny just take a look under her and make sure all gaskets are looking right. If everything is sealed i wouldnt worry.

spydermn. what kind of winch did you order? I want one but i need a real hd one, there a hot price lol. but i am hoping by the time im done w/ her i wont need a winch lol


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Got mine from http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com/. I got this one by Valley Front Mount Hitch. 
Stats from website:


> Rating up to 500 lbs. Vertical and 9.000 lbs. Line Pull
> All Frame Attachment
> Standard 2-inch Receiver
> Corrosion Resistant Powdercoat Polyester Black Paint Finish
> Easy Installation


I think it was ~$125 shipped
I ordered my tuanneu from them also. Great service and nice staff


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

hell yea thats a nice on man


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 18, 2010)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> (robinhood) i have seen all kinds of jeeps on the beach. IF you have a slight worry about the gear box and tranny just take a look under her and make sure all gaskets are looking right. If everything is sealed i wouldnt worry.


Thanks


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

In stalled front hitch today, super easy and def well made!


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

now you just have to test it...lol


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

no now I need to save up again to buy rod/cooler rack


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

RobinHood said:


> Hello, New to the site, my 1st post. I very recently swapped my 2007 Kia Sorento 4X4 with 23k miles for a 2005 Jeep Liberty "Renegade". Automatic Trans, 47k miles with a clean Auto Check. Havent taken it to the beach yet. Looking forward to it. Read something odd a few weeks back regarding a Liberty 4x4, either the Sport or the Limited. They said its not meant for riding on sand. Doing so Ruined their Gear Box & Transmission???? Can this be true? Has anyone see any Jeep Libertys on the beach? I thought the Renegade would be perfect for this.


Find a review on the 2005 Jeep Liberty here. 

I have used an '02 Liberty Sport as an OSV in DE, MD, NC and FL. While the '05 has some styling differences than the '02, I will say the '02 does just fine on the sand, thank you. Yours should, too. The '05 also was delivered with a taller tire than the '02, which helps slightly in ground clearance. I recommend 18 PSI for reallysoft sand, while 22 PSI works on harder-packed surfaces.

If yours has the 3.7L V6, you're good to go. The 2.4L I4 is a bit anemic. I have the V6. Never had a drive-train problem with mine; it has over 160k on the clock. I always turn off the A/C once I am one the sand. I don't use 4-wheel Lo; keep in 4-wheel Hi ("part time" light comes on.) Highly recommend you engage/disengage the 4-wheel drive below 15 MPH. I often do mine at a dead stop. 

Mine ('02) is the one with the ball-joint recalls. By 2005, Jeep had a lot of "first generation" bugs ironed out, including the ball joints. 

Things to keep in mind: A frame-mounted cooler/rod rack is almost impossible to mount. Recommend you install a front class 3 receiver and adapt that for use of a cooler/rod rack. Recommended: Rear-mounted class 3 receivers that work just fine as an attachment point for any rack. Mine uses a wally-world $60 rack that I adapted with rod holders for transport.

The rear mounted rack does limit access to the cargo area. There are a number of manufacturers that offer solutions to this.

I also use a home-made "rack" from PVC, wood, hard foam and screws/adhesive for carrying rods horizontally on the roof, but that also requires some ingenuity in fabricating some sort of cross members. I took the lazy but expensive route and intalled the cross members that are available from a dealer. Think that cost $160 back in '05.

Always rinse the undercarriage. Allow un-pressurized water to flow over rotors, calipers, suspension and steering components. Unpack everything, clean out the interior (see below) and then do the rinse to allow calipers, etc, time to cool down. I use a gardening wand that lets a gentle spray rinse the sand away. Pay attention to the engine "bash plate" that protects the oil pan. It requires getting on hands and knees and a few minutes of water flow to wash the sand out of this bash plate.

The hardest part is cleaning the sand out of the interior. I think the '05 still has a lot of hard plastic panels which are easy to clean, but the carpeting is another story. I'm not familiar with the Liberty Renegade, but if it has molded "rubber" mats in place of the carpetting, you have an easier interior to clean, IMHO.

Since it has a smaller track-width than pick-ups, following tracks in the sand results in some side-to-side movement. You will also hear a squeel that comes from dry sand rubbing against the sidewalls of the tire.

Carry the usual/required equipment for driving on the beach and don't worry about it. It's a Jeep!


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

spyder: im gunna build mine if i get bored.. works killing me.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Lynn - I have looked at building a rack also. Getting a platform probobly a AL mesh rack from Hitchhaul (about $75-150). Then getting tubes and AL framing for the cooler rack and rod holders. Once I got all in I have found a couple places that have nice all welded AL racks for $190-250 shipped. It is so close in price and little time involved I am going to save up and buy one. Look on Fleabay, I will try to help by finding the vendor.

Edit: http://cgi.ebay.com/Surf-Fishing-8-Rod-Rack-Cooler-Holder-Beach-Dock-Pier_W0QQitemZ200398311354QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea8ab8fba $209 shipped. I think it will hold a 50 qt. If you are in NC near CLT let me know, I can point you towards a place to get one a little bigger for about $240 (the one I am going to get)


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

just ordered a add a 1-2 in add a leaf for the front leaf springs and some 39's:beer:


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

just put some 38.5 tsl's on

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=30578700&id=1563900164


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

38.5" tsl doesnt equate to ready to the beach at all...look cool sure..mud and rocks awesome..but in the sand youll be diggin holes and your truck will travel vertical not horizontal..

had 36 iroks on my jeep when i bought it...no longer "play" with my jeep so didnt need em but they were 100% tread..figured id use emtill they wore out...had maxxis bighorns on my ford, didnt do completely terrible, but the iroks took it to a whole new level of frustration...took jeep to the inlet one day with a few friends...and even in a 3000 pound jeep they were a pain in the arse...they wana dig not float

switched over to a set of used 35 terra grapplers..craigslist find...it was necessary, til they wore out ...did even better when bald on the beach, but the rain woulda liked to kill me on late night trips southbound...and just bought a brand new set of terra grapplers..awesome tires....

but if ya like to "play" nothin wronmg w tsls, just nt on the sand


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

oh dude i know, in another week i will have a fresh pair of 36" double wide baja belted.. i got this covered dude lol but she digs her ass off in the mud lol


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm running 41" IROKS on the beach. They are on a 7,700 # truck. I air down to 18 psi and go slow! If I nail it I would be 3' deep in 2.1 seconds...lol Normal street tread is the best thing for the beach but you can do it with others if you are very carefull.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

anything will work as long as you know how to drive what your worken with....but i like the mud more than sand. just me


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Lynn:
did you build that rod rack?


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

Lol I have been working on it here and there. I have the fram of it done........But i stopped so i start ladder bars on my truck so i can stop some axle rap....plus Morgans Corner Mud Bog is this saturday.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Installed:
extended rear bump stops
upgraded headlight wiring
extension for roof rack
Scangauge II
CB
VHF marine radio
1500 watt inverter
marine deep cycle/starting battery
completed sea green LED interior lighting mod


----------



## roverich (Mar 31, 2010)

If anybody needs one of those hitch mounted racks to build off of walmart sells them for around 60 dollars ..The manufacturer is "Hitch-haul" ...It says they are rated to haul 1000 lbs. ..Aproximate size is 60x20 inches ... They are made pretty good , and have expanded metal for a floor with about a 3in side wall ..


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Picked up one of these for $60 off (pm for location)








Fully loaded Beach buggy pics to come next week.


----------



## roverich (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought another vehicle today ..I got another rover ..Got a pretty good deal on a used 2000 discovery SD model ..Much better shape than the 96 D1 i have now ...1500 off of suggested blue book value ..... They do great in the sand but it will be a while before i can post up any pics of it on the beach ..Wont be a beach trip until july ...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Just got me some new rims are tires


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Just added a Hullavator to mine this weekend. Now I can load the yak with little or no trouble.


----------

